# Revolution Shay Wheel Bushings



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I have My Revolution installed with battery power. Pull out the bb and spring contacts. My wheel bushing are the bad ones and are falling apart.
If I made and installed brass wheel bushings, would I have any electrical problems? Does not seem that I would. Some day I'll get new trucks.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

You will need insulated bushings. 
You could do what I did and have a metal washer and nylon washer combined each side to get the correct thickness.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the Reply. I was guessing that the moter housing, frame and axles would be ground and once the ball bearing contact and springs were removed, there would not be a short with brass bushings. Am I missing something? Thanks


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

When in doubt insulate. 
The reason being that, even if you are battery powering the Shay, when you take it to a powered layout that others may be using, it will short out the track voltage with brass bushes. 
No track power, no problem.


----------

